# Cool Schwinn head badge key fob!



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2018)

Check this out guys! I sent a badge off to Chris and he made this key fob for me. I was afraid to send a nicer badge than this Royal for a template since I didn't know him, so he made it so you can take the screws out and put  a nicer and more rare badge in its place. He's working on a black one for me and will start ones for the older oval shaped badges after that. He turned out to be a nice guy and does an amazing job! It would look cool hanging from a Schwinn locking fork!
I can't wait to get mine!  Barry

Here's his email for contacting, if someone else thinks they're as cool as I do? chris.zocco1124@gmail.com


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 14, 2018)

That is a great fob. Was it made by another Cabe member?


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2018)

No, he's not  a member. I don't even think he collects bikes. He just works with leather and came of with this idea. Pretty cool huh? Go ahead and email him. he's a cool dude. Barry


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 15, 2018)

These are cool Barry - thanks for being the guinea pig! Cool key bob - key fob?


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 15, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> These are cool Barry - thanks for being the guinea pig! Cool key bob - key fob?



You bet! I know I'll have one hanging from each of my two bicycles I have with locking forks. I can't wait to see the black with gold stitching. I think a Airliner badge would look beautiful in it! LOL


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 15, 2018)

BOB!  lol
I meant fob.  LOL


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 15, 2018)

Post a pic or 2 of them hanging from your fork if you can - it would be great to see that! Thanks


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 15, 2018)

I will when I get them. He just sent me the photo of the finished product last night. I thought it looked so good, I had to share it with you guys. Barry


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Feb 15, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Check this out guys! I sent a badge off to Chris and he made this key fob for me. I was afraid to send a nicer badge than this Royal for a template since I didn't know him, so he made it so you can take the screws out and put  a nicer and more rare badge in its place. He's working on a black one for me and will start ones for the older oval shaped badges after that. He turned out to be a nice guy and does an amazing job! It would look cool hanging from a Schwinn locking fork!
> I can't wait to get mine!  Barry
> 
> Here's his email for contacting, if someone else thinks they're as cool as I do? chris.zocco1124@gmail.com
> ...



That would match my bike perfectly!


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Feb 15, 2018)

Matches my bike perfectly!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 15, 2018)

Ridin' my Schween said:


> That would match my bike perfectly!



I love the idea! I can't wait to get them. I bet the black will look awesome with that gold thread.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 15, 2018)

Ridin' my Schween said:


> View attachment 755100 Matches my bike perfectly!



Maybe he should ship to you instead?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 15, 2018)

WHAT IS THE COST SHIPPED?
YOU KNOW WHAT I THINK WOULD BE NEAT IS TO USE AN ORIGINAL BADGE
THAT HAS LOST ITS PAINT.   AND THUS WOULD BE BUFFED BY HANDLING.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 15, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WHAT IS THE COST SHIPPED?
> YOU KNOW WHAT I THINK WOULD BE NEAT IS TO USE AN ORIGINAL BADGE
> THAT HAS LOST ITS PAINT.   AND THUS WOULD BE BUFFED BY HANDLING.



This is a qoute: "Tell him between $35 and $40 delivered any where USA....depending on what they want. That should be a fair price". He sent this to me today. I asked him last night. Barry

I like the idea of the worn buffed badge in it.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 15, 2018)

Here's one more photo, he wanted it to look real nice behind the badge. He said the rough grain of the back of the other leather wasn't pretty enough. LOL


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 16, 2018)

That’s a sharp accessory, I will be making contact.  Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> That’s a sharp accessory, I will be making contact.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Mike



You bet! I figured my fellow bicycle freaks would like them.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Feb 16, 2018)

Beautiful work!!! I've had an old Schwinn headbadge on my keychain for years. The negative is if you carry your keys in your pocket like I do then kiss the paint goodbye.  No biggie for me with a standard badge but for you with something much nicer it may be something to consider.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2018)

stpeteschwinn said:


> Beautiful work!!! I've had an old Schwinn headbadge on my keychain for years. The negative is if you carry your keys in your pocket like I do then kiss the paint goodbye.  No biggie for me with a standard badge but for you with something much nicer it may be something to consider.



I thought about that. I have some badges without paint. I'll ask about putting plastic over the badge. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 18, 2018)

Here's what the three fobs I'm buying look like finished. The one in the middle is for my Wife. I can't wait to get them! His final price was $37.50 with free shipping. Barry





View attachment 756762


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 18, 2018)

NICE LOOKING!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 23, 2018)

I got my key fobs. They're beautiful!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 23, 2018)

I was to lazy to move the junk out of the way and pull the bike down, but here's a photo of the fob hanging from my Phantom.


----------

